# Sony batteries



## toke (22/1/15)

any local guys still stocking vtc4/5 ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/1/15)

http://vapeking.co.za/sony-vtc4-2100mah-flat-top-30a.html

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## toke (22/1/15)

thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

